# SECRET SANTA - THE REVEAL.



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Please post the person that you had to buy your present for, what you've bought them and why.

Mine was genocidladuck.

So I decided that I would buy this...



For obvious reasons.



Please post yours.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Kell said:


> Please post the person that you had to buy your present for, what you've bought them and why.
> 
> Mine was genocidladuck.
> 
> ...


 :lol:

and....errm.....have you seen the original thread Kell? :? :wink:


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

For GW1970..

Perfect for any 35 year old - and so cool... :wink:










More info here:

http://www.firebox.com/index.html?dir=firebox&action=product&pid=1162


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

OK, I will post mine here as well then:

Righto, this one is for *HEV*

Again, its difficult to buy for someone that you haven't met and don't really know but having a little research the thing that seems most obvious is her love for "smilies" so:

http://www.cafepress.com/raven1.17767343










Had I known you a little better I may have opted for this combo:


















*Happy Christmas *


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

*Hello thehornster and very happy Christmas*

For the man that has everthing but never the less sometimes find himself short! (if you recall your now famous thread) [smiley=jester.gif]

I decided this present would be the answer to your problem:

http://www.gogo-gadgets.co.uk/index.asp ... oductid=91

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/ratty/talkingtp.jpg

*The toilet roll holder that actually speaks! *

Surprise your family and friends with an unexpected bathroom message - turns an ordinary trip to the bathroom into a laugh filled surprise they'll never forget. Talking Toilet Paper is a unique new product that allows you to record (and re-record) a message, music or sound and then have it automatically play back. The recording device is built into a spindle that fits inside a roll of toilet paper (and fits all holders and toilet paper rolls) so that every time the toilet paper "rolls," the recording is played! 
Simply turn on the unit and press the record button and record up to 6 seconds of sound. The device uses special technology to sense movement of the spindle, which automatically plays back the recording every time the unit

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/ratty/toiletpaper.gif

All you have to do is leave yourself a message *PLEASE TOP ME UP I AM RUNNING LOW* [smiley=idea.gif]

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/ratty/GR6000%20-%20Envirotex%20Toilet%20Rolls%20(white).jpg

Enjoy and have very merry Christmas and I will meet you on the 30th.

John

[smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Kell said:


> Please post the person that you had to buy your present for, what you've bought them and why.
> 
> Mine was genocidladuck.
> 
> ...


LOL

you forgot the antibacterial creme too.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Oh well, I suppose there's no harm in giving twice.....

Happy Christmas to Lou (t7)

Well, I have to confess I couldn't make up my mind for you so I've got to give you a choice.......







(yes, it's probably cheating but it is Christmas so who cares  )

1. Since you're away on business so much and away from Mark I thought I'd give you something to ease the stress while you're on your own........yes - your very own "Orgasmatron" ........

No - it's not what you think :wink: .......









.......It's actually a head massager :roll:









If you haven't already tried one, you really should:



> The sensation you get is unbelievable... tingling up and down the spine, goosebumps all over your body... and best of all the Orgasmatron helps you forget all the stresses and strains of the day. Buy one of these and youâ€™ll never want to leave your home again!


OK maybe that does sound a bit iffy :roll:

Â£9.99 Delivered from play.com

Alternatively, If that doesn't float your festive boat then how about this:

2. My main memory from being in your house is gadgets....especially in the kitchen....so how about this little labour saving device..

Whirlpool Mug











> Completely pointless, but well good fun! It's your own mini-whirlpool in a nice controlled environment! Mixes milkshakes perfectly... it's cool - every household should have one. I don't know how I survived without my Whirlpool Mug!!
> Dave O
> - Dorset


Â£9.99 from iwantoneofthose.com

I nearly got you a "Hide your vibe pillow" but decided it was pretty inappropriate :roll:  :lol:

Have a very happy Christmas Lou (and Mark) and everyone else on here too.









NaughTTy Paul :-*


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

And for the third time.....

I couldnt wait - its so exciting ! Well mine was easy, I have bought a pressy for Paul AKA naughTTy,

Anyone who knows him will agree on this choice!

$14.95 plus post was my amount which is near to the Â£10 limit...

Happy Family Christmas Paul to you and your little family, from John and Helen XXX


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Its like......................Christmas all over again

This is for you Kell,

Who once again i don't personally, although from his posts he does seem to have a darker sense of humour at times :twisted: and baldness !! it's Â£5.70 on Amazon, as for the change thats going on Optimax :lol:










Baldies

An excerpt from the write up



> Sick And Wrong.
> 
> A self-proclaimed game of "demented action for people who think," this one has now officially supplanted Total Distortion as the single weirdest game I have ever played. As the god/commander/ editor :wink: of the Baldies, it's your job to oversee every aspect of their ongoing war with their Hairy enemies (presumably, the conflict is aesthetic in nature). The goal here is nothing less than genocide (with a good deal of cruelty to animals thrown in for good measure).


Full write up here

Rgds

Tony


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Take two.........

My (not so) secret Santa gift is for ronin.

From your profile, you've listed your interests as 'Ferrets and Weasels'. So, for your delight and delectation, I present to you...............










:lol: :lol: A bargain at only Â£7.95. Click here.

Or how about this "Unusual Pottery Clay Ferret/Mir Cat/Weasel"................










A snip at only $16.99 Click here.

And the third and final choice is............................................................










Coming in at a bargain Â£6.99. Click here.

Just don't be driving like they do in this film when you get your new car. :lol: :lol:

All the best for Christmas and the New Year

A


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Mine is for slg

Give the success of Scotland I got you this:










It is all I could afford but you can get other such gifts here:

http://elepolo.com/erol.html#1x0

Happy Christmas [smiley=santa.gif] and have a great 2006!


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

I had *Toshiba* to "buy" something for. Without knowing anything about you other than you have two TT's (what else could you possibly need?) I noticed that you are a reality TV fan :roll: :wink:

Therefore I found these for you:

Big Brother 3 - Â£4.99









I'm a Celebrity - Â£3.00









Left something over for wrapping paper and a box of mint matchmakers from the local Shell garage










Have a good Christmas 

ps. Liked it Sim :lol: :lol:


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

Erm.. 2 lots of tartan silliness then!![smiley=dizzy2.gif]

Ok so now we're all out in the open here goes...

First off Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to jacTT225!! 

*ahem* Ah dunnae kinn ye. Ah am frae englain. Ah hope ye can kin thes laddy? Ah worked it ye ur frae scotalnd an' 'at ye ur bald.

so:










from sillyjokes.co.uk Â£5.95 + p&p

"They may take our freedom but they will never take our Special Brew"
Also available:
Ginger Beard

"Elasticated tartan hat with bobble and sewn in ginger hair, Special Brew not included."


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

jdn said:


> For GW1970..
> 
> Perfect for any 35 year old - and so cool... :wink:
> 
> ...


Thanks and Merry Christmas jdn! Very cool indeed, was about to purchase some - but out of stock on the website. Just my luck! :wink:


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

I was secret Santa for Gizmo750

Well I had a look through some of his previous posts and one in particular stuck in my mind, and that was if he was a woman he'll be like Jodie Marsh or Jordan but sluttier and with less morals

Firstly, I went to the Anne Summers site but after filling my own basket with christmas treats I realised that anything suitable for a slutty Gizmo was, indeed, going to cost a lot more than Â£10.

I had thought about just getting him a couple of belts to wear, as favoured by Ms Marsh but that didn't even look that good on her, so that was crossed off the list.

So I ventured a bit further and found a lovely lap dancing kit for only Â£9.99










And If Ms Gizmo wanted to assess her victims performance for the tabloids she could use a sex timer.










See why I wanted to send this by PM now?


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

Mine is for Jampott.

i looked long and hard and found you a great book Happy Christmas and enjoy.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/031240 ... e&n=283155


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Gizmo750 said:


>


Thank you Giz! Ttee hee, there's always a first time for a strange bloke to buy me undies  

And my gift is for LISA............








Ooops, kinda blown my budget a little (but we girlies do that :twisted








Who needs a reason? Every girlie loves chocolate 

Happy Chrimbo and have a fantoosh New Year

Hev x


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Firstly i'd like to thank ratty for my gift!! Youve saved me many a sock now pal :lol: :lol: See you on the 30th :wink:

Anyway my secret santa was *Kingcutter*.Ive heard your a hairdresser so heres my choice of gift.










http://www.pixiedustgifts.com/gifts/cat ... 3-22-0.php

Survival Kit for Hairdressers
Just the thing for the hairdresser in your life! This adorable 3in metal slip cover tin is filled with candy and other items guaranteed to make them smile. A great, unique gift for anybody who knows a hairdresser who could use a special gift. A list of the contents is printed on the outside of the tin and says:

Payday: For the tip you didn't receive.
Cotton Ball: To cushion all the standing you do.
Snickers: To remind you to keep your sense of humor.
LifeSaver: To remind you of the many times you've been one.
Starburst: For a "burst" of energy near the end of the day.
Button: Because sometimes you have to "button your lip".
Tootsie Roll: To help complaints "roll" off your back.
String: For when you get to the end of your rope.
Rubber Band: To remind you to stay flexible.
Lollipop: To help you lick your problems.

$15.00

And to make up the rest of the money!
http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/ASI ... 28-5591814










Merry Christmas!!! If you dont like the gifts i still have the receipts :roll: 

All the best

John [smiley=devil.gif]


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I got sssgucci.

first of all i was thinking all sorts of cleaning products so that you could do my car cheap.









Â£9.99, but since your not a fan i didnt
or 








Â£9.99 Again im sure you'd turn in your grave - but it would have saved you lots of elbow grease. Just dont use it on mine!
or 








Â£10 Since you recommended them

Then i thought TT - would be good for you to let off some steam and get behind the wheel of a TT again so plumpt for this








but then found this was out of budget at Â£20 - bargin!

So im going to be kinda boring and say enjoy this while surfing the forum. merry xmas.









Â£12.01 Bottoms up!


----------



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

Thanks for the nice thoughts Tosh and merry Xmas. I think I'd go for the Bells as I need to drown my sorrows as its been a real sh*t year for me. Roll on 2006! [smiley=cheers.gif]

Just like to say Merry Christmas to the Saint [smiley=crowngrin.gif]

Took me a while late last night but I think I found a gift thats suitable for you.

Spankometer

Wow, I can see it now. The year is 2008 and choking the chicken has become an Olympic Spurt, sorry, Sport and the gold medal can only be attained after years of practice and dedication to the fine art of spanking the monkey. Now you too can train to become a world renowned "athlete" by including this wrist strapped spankometer into your workout program so you can measure your performance and keep a year long record of your wrist swishing activity. Guys just remember, where will you be in 2008?










Price inc VAT: Â£9.99 
Shipping costs: Click here for info 
Availability: In Stock 
Product code: 2988

Customer Reviews:

This is such a cool product! The first time I used it it gave me a shocking sensation, which I was disappointed to find out doesn't happen everytime. However, this product makes jerking off fun again! At 48, the fun wears off. Recommended!

TTotal :wink: - March 2005

Nice!!!

Darren - November 2004

http://www.alt-gifts.com/shop/shop/page ... ct_id/2988

It fits just within the budget of Â£12 including delivery.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Phodge,

It will always be difficult to buy for someone you've never met and don't know interests etc - so I had a choice - either play safe or buy cack.....

.... I played safe!! Confused

http://order.next.co.uk/page.asp?b=X36&p=274&o=1

Item - 968-661-X36

Â£9.99

Something that will surely go with a Christmas Outfit.

phodge wrote:
I always like jewellery. Doesn't have to be expensive - just look expensive. Something small and discreet can often look more classy than something loud and brash.

My very safe bet and even more boring than above -

phodge wrote:
One of those funny Â£10 note voucher things that she can spend in any shop she likes on something that she wants??

In the end it's the thought that counts rather than the material value of a gift - so...

Merry Christmas

sa|nta


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Kell said:


> Please post the person that you had to buy your present for, what you've bought them and why.
> 
> Mine was genocidladuck.
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Thats a real nice gift Kell  Just what i always wanted...Thankyou so so so much


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Lisa. said:


> See why I wanted to send this by PM now?


Lisa,

WOW! What can I say - hahahaha! :twisted: Its very interesting to see what other peoples perception is of you based on the posts that you make however I am pleased to see that I portray myself well and accurately. Those who have met me will be glad to hear that I agree a "twin belt / Jodie Marsh" outfit really wouldn't do me any justice (and would probably damage the eyesight of those around me) but the lap dancing kit would definately make an interesting sight to behold! ! ! ! ! !

I am a little more concerned by the timer though, I mean - how much pressure can one man take? ? :wink:

By the way - I would suggest that you empty out your Anne Summers basket and take yourself along to http://www.agentprovocateur.com - they have gone a little odd recently but its worth keeping an eye on (especially if you are not paying!). Mrs Gizmo has some great stuff from them.

Oh, and keeping things secret and using PM wouldn't have helped you as I would have kept on at Kell to tell me who got this incessently until he gave in 

Merry Christmas

Guy


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

This is for *Ratty* and since the only 2 things I know are that he likes cars and IT, I thought this might be appropriate 



Ain't nostalgia great 










The lovable (?!) little furry rodent from TV-AM finally hits the computer games scene in this simple arcade adventure.

The scenario: Roland is late for work and his decrepit car won't start. So, being a city rat, he decides to go below ground and make his way through the maze of drains and tunnels to get there. To make things even worse, his two friends (Kevin the gerbil and Errol the hamster) have been caught by the nasties who've sworn to stop Roland from getting to the studio.

If Roland wants to free his chums and get to work on time, he must get past the blocked tunnel exit. To do this, he has to collect the nine pieces of door and take them to the exit. These pieces are randomly placed around 32 screens of pipes, drains, and tunnels (see panel).

Also frequenting the drains are pairs of wellington boots and a train. The wellingtons appear on all screens (except for the connecting pipes) and must be avoided or stopped momentarily by Roland's instant glue gun (activated by a quick press of the fire button).

This gun is also used to stop the train which runs along the bottom level. A quick spurt on the track when the whistle blows will stop the train. Climb aboard and Roland can travel the length of the lower level with speed and comfort. Should Ronald miss the train, though either lack of glue or bad timing, then a large quantity of energy will be lost as it runs him down.

Roland's on the railway line in the depths of the
sewer with a piece of door just in front of him. He'd
better watch out for the train or his energy will go
tumbling down.

Roland's energy is shown as a bar at the top of the screen and is continually diminishing due to his worry for his pals. Energy can be replenished, though, by eating one of the various goodies lying around (delicious blue, glowing hamburgers and apples. Blue!? Well, he is a rat.) The wellingtons too, deplete Roland's energy if run into.

Should Roland run out of glue (shown as a bar at the bottom of the screen), then he must find one or two spare packs lying around to replenish his supply. If he's not too careful where he squirts his glue then he'll get stuck in it for a while.

If Ronald collects all nine pieces of the door and the key to free his buddies, then he moves on to the final screen -- the disappointing inner sanctum! This is a very poor finale, consisting of a single platform across the length of the screen. Roland has to run across this platform, avoiding two measly worms and electrically charged areas (both of which kill on contact but don't seem to if you quickly run across), to get to the other side to free his friends.

On doing this, the TV-AM theme tune is played and all three chums are transported to the surface on a lift. The game is restarted with no noticeable differences.

Both graphics and sound are very good. Roland and co. are all small but well-defined outlined sprites, and animation and colours are good throughout.

A boppy little number plays through the game, but can become annoying after a while. Other tunes and sound effects are great, especially the BLEUGH!! noise made on squirting a glob of glue, and the boogie beat played while entering your name in the high score table.

GP
.

Sewer structure

The playing area in Roland's Rat Race isn't exactly large, but it's quite easy to get lost to start with. It basically consists of an upper and lower level, each of 12 main screens containing platforms, ramps, and ladders. Some of these screens link directly to each other (via exits at the sides), others are also linked via separate screens of pipes which are accessed via tunnel entrances on the main screens.

The pipe screens are very simple, consisting of two or three pipes that run across the screen. But pieces of door and food are occasionally found on these screens.

On the upper level, moving traffic is visible above ground level at the top of the screen, including a cute Sinclair C5. The lower level, which you reach by going through a man-hole on one of the screens, is much the same as the upper; only the exit to the TV-AM studio is situated on one of the screens, the traffic is missing, and a regular train service runs along the bottom of the level.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

sssgucci said:


> Spankometer
> 
> Wow, I can see it now. The year is 2008 and choking the chicken has become an Olympic Spurt, sorry, Sport and the gold medal can only be attained after years of practice and dedication to the fine art of spanking the monkey. Now you too can train to become a world renowned "athlete" by including this wrist strapped spankometer into your workout program so you can measure your performance and keep a year long record of your wrist swishing activity. Guys just remember, where will you be in 2008?
> 
> ...


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Already posted on the "wrong" thread but least anyone think I negected my shopping duties this Christmas... (it won't be nuTTs - hes already questioning the AMEX bill :roll: )



t7 said:


> NaughTTy Paul - thank you so much - I would probably chose the Orgasmatron :lol: (cue dodgy one liner e.g. "what girl wouldn't?") even though it reminds me a little of War of the Worlds . Have a great Christmas with your family :-*
> 
> My santa gift is for The Silver Surfer who sadly I have never met (despite debating the merits of a Scottish annual meet with him many moons ago when he still had a TT). After extensive research :wink: I have uncovered the following facts about this elusive individual - reportedly known to select forum members north of the border. Oh and I thought his real name was Ali but I guess superheroes have to use psuedonyms on web forums 8) .
> 
> ...


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

nutts said:


> This is for *Ratty* and since the only 2 things I know are that he likes cars and IT, I thought this might be appropriate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vey good nutts
http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/ratty/nutts.jpg
thanks very much. Of course I cannot remember such things.
[smiley=dizzy2.gif]
Merry Christmas


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

ratty said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/ratty/nutts.jpg


Although he may be quite proud of his... they could be a tad smaller than mine...


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

From me to Multiprocess ,because everyone needs a little culture in their life 








Shirt of Legends: The Story of Newcastle United's No.9 Heroes -


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

The Silver Surfer said:


> Take two.........
> 
> My (not so) secret Santa gift is for ronin.
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: - you are the first one to ever mention that, its only taken 2 and a bit years [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Mines for Nutts.

As hes been getting a bit of media exposure lately.........


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

ronin said:


> Mines for Nutts.
> 
> As hes been getting a bit of media exposure lately.........


Yes he has been exposing himself a little:

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/ratty/nutts.jpg


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Did Santa not come to me or have I missed it :?:

I must behave next year :lol:


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Sim said:


> Did Santa not come to me or have I missed it :?:
> I must behave next year :lol:


I must have been a bad boy too


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I musta forgot to post my link... Santa was very busy!

I was buying for "Sim"...

And to look posh, as WELL as help his bad back get better...










Â£9.99 from Argos [/img]


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

jampott said:


> I musta forgot to post my link... Santa was very busy!
> 
> I was buying for "Sim"...
> 
> ...


Cheers mate, for the first time in my life I am glad my back is bad so that I can sit on that and look so cool 8) :lol:

Happy Christmas!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

ronin said:


> Mines for Nutts.
> 
> As hes been getting a bit of media exposure lately.........


My agent was saying just the other day that I need some media coaching   :lol: :lol:

and clearly Ratty posted a picture of a Hamster... :wink: :roll:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

No pressy for me then ?


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

TTotal said:


> No pressy for me then ?


John you really do need these then :lol: 
http://www.ttforum.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=53747&start=90

from the SESxx


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Hiya K, long long time......

Those are great specs, I shall feel like Elton (?) THANKS 

Who is SES though


----------

